# Best rock type for basking spot ?



## Urbanvix (May 17, 2012)

Hey all, 

Because I'm not sure if this should be in 'lizards' or 'habitat', I've popped it in both. Hopefully that's okay  

I'm upgrading my tank and I'm putting together a basking spot/platform thing. I was just wondering what the best type of rock would be for the surface of a basking spot ? 

Sandstone seems pretty easy to get hold of around here, but since I've always had wood surfaces for basking spots before, I wanted to check there weren't any 'MUST AVOIDS' etc. In case it's relevant, it's for a Bosc Monitor. 

(To be clear, because I've been misunderstood on these forums before XD, I'm talking about the surface for a basking spot, not a 'heat rock') 

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## zebazto10q (Apr 26, 2018)

Urbanvix said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Because I'm not sure if this should be in 'lizards' or 'habitat', I've popped it in both. Hopefully that's okay
> 
> ...


What I've used for lizards like bearded dragons and monitors are simply cleaned and if you wanna 100% make sure boiled rocks from lakes and rivers. I don't believe their are any "must avoid" rocks out besides the obvious like toxic minerals and cement stones or other stuff like that.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

I used slate (type you’d find in an aquatic shop) for my Beardie as I could get a nice, large flat piece for her to spread out on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes dark slate both absorbs IR radiation for natural convection as a black body radiator, and reflects slightly also. Its the perfect choice.


----------



## GRIMJIM (Dec 26, 2017)

Sorry to jump on an old thread.
I am using slate. It's roof slate, about 5mm thick. 
I had my ambient and surface temps running great for a week or so but now all of a sudden the surface temps have risen up to 36/37c even though my ambient temps haven't changed.


----------



## GRIMJIM (Dec 26, 2017)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Yes dark slate both absorbs IR radiation for natural convection as a black body radiator, and reflects slightly also. Its the perfect choice.


Sorry to jump on an old thread.
I am using slate. It's roof slate, about 5mm thick. 
I had my ambient and surface temps running great for a week or so but now all of a sudden the surface temps have risen up to 36/37c even though my ambient temps haven't changed


----------

